# what now any info please



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi girls 
not sure if im posting in the right section 
   

as u can c from my signiture vvvvvvvvv down bottom of this post 
all what we av done so far     

any advice as to what to do next 
our options    
many thanks 
short n sweet post   
off to work now 

many ta lisa


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

anybody


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa didn't want to read and run. So sorry to hear about your m/c    I too am unexplained and have just had my 2nd bfn with IVF. We have been ttc #1 for 5 years and I am now looking into immune testing. Is this something you have looked at? Being given the unexplained label is very hard and I feel that there must be some answers out there with the right tests. 

There is a thread about immune issues which is very helpful. I also purchased a book on Amazon called Is you body baby friendly by Dr Beer. It is very interesting and I am def going to have immune testing done just to rule things out.

Hope this helps a little. Wishing you lots of luck   

Tama x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for ur reply hun   
crap ay ttc for 5yrs    
still hopin 1day it will happen tho     

i will look in2 immune testing defo and book   
and all the best to u


----------

